# DC-Metro RPers: Adventure Path in the Fall



## hoyagerv (Jun 18, 2004)

I'm looking for a few experienced gamers to play the Adventure Path series from Dungeon Magazine this fall (either starting sometime in September or October) in the Washington, D.C. metro area.  I'm looking to DM again after about an eight month break from behind the screen and think that, done well, this campaign could be a lot of fun. It's probably best if you haven't read through (or played already) these adventures yet, but I'm sure someone with experience is capable of separating player/character knowledge.

My roommate and myself, plus another friend, all live in the Rosslyn-Courthouse area of Arlington and would likely play in my apartment.  My roommate and I have been playing DnD since second edition, while our friend began with 3rd back in 2000. We all tend to prefer a more role-playing heavy game, but do enjoy a good battle.


----------



## wanderer_8i (Jun 24, 2004)

I'd be interested in joining your group.  I live in the Lyon Park area and have played 3e off and on over the past few years.


----------



## hoyagerv (Jun 25, 2004)

Hello wanderer_8i,

Just send me an email at kmg4georgetown.edu and we'll talk more that way.

Thanks,
Keith


----------

